# Looking for an English speaking solicitor in Abruzzo



## kdalts (Mar 18, 2014)

Hi, I wonder if anyone can help me please? I am looking for an English speaking solicitor to help with a house purchase in Abruzzo. Anyone have any recommendations? Thanks


----------



## pudd 2 (Dec 10, 2008)

yes i have ive sent you a pm


----------

